# GHRP-6 & CJC-1295



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been using, GHRP-6 (500mg PD, 2 x PD non-training days & 3 x PD training days) with CJC-1295 (1 mg every 4 days). I have to say the gains have been the best of my 27 years training. 8 Kgs in 3 weeks. I've made some minor changes to training & gear , but nothing that explains these gains. There's a lot of water retension and mid section bloat. The size change is obvious, and many people in the gym have asked what's going on? The weight gain has made me feel generally unwell and I've given up on cardio as it's now just wipes me out. I been buying the stuff from the internet, melatanin supplier, it must be real!

Few questions, I've been mixing it with sterile water, would anti bact water be better?

How long can I stay on this stuff?

Will I become desenitized to it , should I have breaks?

Are there any known risks , health problems?


----------



## jimmystar (Oct 22, 2005)

i think its ok to use sterile water , it just lasts longer mixed with bacteriostatic water..........think so anyway , no expert here .


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

id change ur cjc to shots at same time with ghrp, as its prob not genuine cjc with the long half life

i use bacteriostatic water for peps.

also you can stay on it forever, u will become de-sensitized, so best change round every 6-10 weeks on ghrps then synth if u can afford, or try some different peps.

id read up on dats forum if i were you.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

That stuff gives me major acid reflux problems, so much so, I can't eat anything. Took about 4 weeks before I got the acid problem, will only use for short periods in future, I can't stand the acid problem. I googled it, and it looks reasonably common.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> That stuff gives me major acid reflux problems, so much so, I can't eat anything. Took about 4 weeks before I got the acid problem, will only use for short periods in future, I can't stand the acid problem. I googled it, and it looks reasonably common.


that doesnt sound nice! which gym did you end up going for round sherburn?


----------



## deckogecko (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm wondering if someone can help me out with some real beginner advice. I've just bought

CJC 1295,2mg/vial - 10vials

GHRP-6,5mg/vial - 10vials

I'm only 5'5 and 115lbs. I'm fit and will be doing plenty of training but I'm not an experienced 'bodybuilder' or anything so I've been a bit confused trying to get some basic help. Plus I've never used injections of any kind so I get a bit lost when calculating iu's and cc's etc etc.

My plan is to try and do what I've read plenty of times in other forums which is the three doses of GHRP-6 a day and one CJC a day, before bed (at least I think that's right).

I will be using a Dinorio Insulin 30g 1cc x 5/16" syringe.

What I need to know is the basics.

So I get the vial of GHRP and add ?? amount of Bacteriostatic water. I then get the syringe and fill it with ?? amount (or more helpful to what mark on the needle). I then ??(pinch skin around stomach and insert needle at 90degrees)??. I do this 3 times a day, once after waking up, once after working out and once before bed.

For the CJC-1295 I get the vial and add ?? amount of Bacteriostatic water. I then get the syringe and fill it with ?? amount (or more helpfull to what mark on the needle). I then ??(pinch skin around stomach and insert needle at 90degrees)??. I do this once a day before bed.

Can someone help fill in the question marks. I realize I must sound like a complete 'Noob' and will probably get all kinds of lectures, but the point is I have read loads of blogs and articles and websites but the fact is I need it breaking down to the real basics for me. I will get more advanced as time goes on but I'm not at the point where I want to maximize pulses or saturatation cycles or anything like that. I want to make a start and not kill myself because I need a calculator and experience with an insilun syringe. At the end of the day I'm a IT guy, so I know how easy it is to go all technical jargon on someone, but I also know how important breaking it down to idiot terms is.

Can someone please help.

Thanks,

Dec


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would not go with this combo if your new to injecting, 3 times a day everyday.

I would go with 10-12 weeks of Test E at 500mg. Then you would only be jabbing twice a week and getting much better results.

To be honest if you 5,5 and 115lb get your diet and training sorted first before you start looking at peds, you will still be able to make good gains from a decent diet.

Peptides are more for experienced bodybuilders looking to fine tune there bodies, steroids are far better for putting mass on along with a decent diet.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

james12345 said:


> that doesnt sound nice! which gym did you end up going for round sherburn?


Been training at Neil Smithers gym Musclemania in Tadcaster. Good gym, with good atmosphere. Not many Gyms like that around anymore.


----------

